# power braking?no good?



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

hey guys,ive been hearing this grinding clanking in left rear tire for some time now.sounds like brakes maybe.could this be a result of power braking the car,maybe froze up the cylinder and loosened it?only happens on slow right turns when braking and returning the wheel straight.any thoughts?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

".....been hearing this grindingclanking in the left rear tire for some time now. sounds like brakes maybe. could this be a result of power braking the car...."

Gee......Ya THINK?


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 30, 2009)

*Steven, Steven, Steven...*

Steven, Steven, Steven... :willy: hearing grinding clanking for some time???
Please jack up your car, remove the wheel and slide the drum off and have a look, if for no other reason there are others of us out there with you.
Thanks.


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

will do.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 30, 2009)

*Hardware*

Steven, probably what happened is the rear shoes have kicked off their hardware that holds them on in there. When you brake (if your brake adjustment is correct) you engage front *and rear brakes*. So, when you powerbrake the rear brake is on but the driveline wants to go so something has to give. Hopefully it's the brake hardware and not something more expensive.
:cheers


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

i just had the rear built by gevos rears and gears 3 months ago so i hope its not the rear.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Steven, Back the car up slowly. Step sharply on the brake pedal (not enough to skid). do this a couple times. This MIGHT cure the problem. I would DEFINATELY pull the wheel and inspect the brakes. Power braking is VERY bad for your cars overall health, despite the fact that it is a lot of fun! And remember what Spiderman's Uncle Ben told him..." With great power comes great responsibility." The noise is most probably a brake issue. Eric:willy:arty:


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

i wish i was that lucky,but it turns out its a blown posi unit.good thing is, the guy who built it is replacing it.should have it back tomorrow or thursday.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm assuming you didn't tell him you had been "abusing" it....:willy:


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

i was told it takes a great number of holeshots and power braking to do this kind of damage,which i wasn't doing.


----------



## Q8 GTO (Jun 28, 2009)

power braking for more than a few seconds makes your atf temp go very high (1000F+) so yeah it not a good thing to do on a daily baisis


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

i did it maybe 3 times,but i'll never do it again.that much i know.


----------

